
UserManager.isUserAGoat() - cpeterso
https://developer.android.com/reference/android/os/UserManager.html#isUserAGoat()
======
lifeisstillgood
Huh?

I am guessing a pointed dig at the QA department?

~~~
cpeterso
Apparently, "goat teleportation" is some sort of inside joke at Google.

~~~
lifeisstillgood
Of course it is.

